# Temporary cage.



## Abylrn (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm currently wanting to introduce another rat in with my lovely two males. I have a cage that is suitable for the three boys, but don't know were to start looking for a temporary cage for my new guy! So where would you recommend looking for a temporary secondhand cage or can you recommend any? i'd buy new if it was cheap but i cant justify forking out £60+ for a cage thats going to be used for a few weeks. 


Thanks for any help in advance, I'm from scotland if that helps


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Little pet warehouse (online shop) has the mamble 80 for £30 right now. They also have the mamble 100 for about £40 I think.
I know it's a little small for 3 rats but could be ok for a few days while they're being bonded.
Would also make a good clean out/travel cage 
It folds flat too.


----------



## Abylrn (Mar 14, 2013)

It's only for one rat I need it for, just till he's in my big cage with the boys


----------



## Abylrn (Mar 14, 2013)

But that website it's fab!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd look on eBay, lots of cheap cages on there for temporary use. Not 100% on this, but what about making a bin cage, but with more mesh than usual? Would only cost about £10-15, be a shame to spend on a cage for a few days. That's what my new hamsters go in temporarily for a while.


----------



## Abylrn (Mar 14, 2013)

I had a think about that, i might see what i can do, Even if i ca get a rabbit cage or something, and mesh the outside to make the holes smaller. Not too sure yet. Thankyou for that idea though! im really considering it.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Abylrn said:


> It's only for one rat I need it for, just till he's in my big cage with the boys


Ooops sorry, I mis-read the first post


----------



## Abylrn (Mar 14, 2013)

Think i've found a cage that would be okay for a single baby boy for a week or so, finally!


----------

